# Discuss Cooking Summer Newsletter!



## Andy R (Aug 11, 2009)

*“SUMMERTIME, AND THE LIVIN' IS EASY”*

Ahh, the summer! Time to relax, kick back, and enjoy life. This issue of the newsletter highlights many aspects of the season basically revolving around food. This IS a Discuss Cooking Newsletter after all! So grab a pitcher of lemonade or Ice Tea and enjoy the fruits (and vegetables, meats, etc.) of the season.

 *Click Here to View the Summer Newsletter!
*
*In this issue we have:*


We asked the members what their all time favorite summer food was and results might surprise you.
Member spotlight on MexicoKaren and she shares an amazing Mexican Meatball recipe with us.
GB talks Ceviche (a Latin American dish)
KitchenElf shares an unconventional white sangria drink recipe
Cooking to Stay Cool by our member Bugs
Enjoying Summer Sundays
Summer Weddings
 Here is another link to the newsletter: View attachment NewsletterSummer2009.pdf​


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't you mean you have asked the mods?

LOL, Well that's all good, I think my fav summer time dish would be A good dog with all the trimmings along with a beer and chips!


----------



## GB (Aug 11, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Don't you mean you have asked the mods?


Nope he meant we asked the members. A poll was posted here on 5/8/09.

The newsletter looks great. Thanks to everyone who participated. There will be more opportunity to participate on the next one for anyone who is interested.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice newsletter.....THANKS MexicoKaren for sharing your recipes!!


----------



## yogiwan (Aug 11, 2009)

Didn't see this in the results so far so it must be aggregated somewhere. But my favorite is ribs either beef or pork. They can be a bit of effort but it's worth it in the end. Aged with a good dry rub, smoked or grilled (or both) and finished with a great sauce. Ummm Finger licken heaven Combine this with some good grilled corn, maybe some salad, complement with great sour dough and finish with fresh fruit. How can you beat that?


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 11, 2009)

GB said:


> Nope he meant we asked the members. A poll was posted here on 5/8/09.
> 
> The newsletter looks great. Thanks to everyone who participated. There will be more opportunity to participate on the next one for anyone who is interested.


Thank you GB!

I guess if you snooze, you lose


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 11, 2009)

yogiwan said:


> Didn't see this in the results so far so it must be aggregated somewhere. But my favorite is ribs either beef or pork. They can be a bit of effort but it's worth it in the end. Aged with a good dry rub, smoked or grilled (or both) and finished with a great sauce. Ummm Finger licken heaven Combine this with some good grilled corn, maybe some salad, complement with great sour dough and finish with fresh fruit. How can you beat that?



The results can be found both in the newsletter and at the link GB noted above.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 11, 2009)

nobody likes smores???? what the heck?? 

oh well more for me


----------



## Alix (Aug 11, 2009)

QUICK! Everyone hide your s'mores!


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 11, 2009)

Bugs said:


> nobody likes smores???? what the heck??
> 
> oh well more for me


Does smores cereal count?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 12, 2009)

Bugs said:


> nobody likes smores???? what the heck??
> 
> oh well more for me


Bugs,
I'd love to share my smores with you
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 12, 2009)

Bugs said:


> nobody likes smores???? what the heck??
> 
> oh well more for me



Bugs, I love s'mores - unfortunately they give me migraine headaches (the chocolate).  So if you ate my share you would be doing me a really big favour!


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 12, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Bugs, I love s'mores - unfortunately they give me migraine headaches (the chocolate).  So if you ate my share you would be doing me a really big favour!


Try using dark chocolate, The normal chocolate may contain a chemical your brain does't like, and I've heard that dark chocolate is suppost to be %90 pure or pur period.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 12, 2009)

I use Lindt squares, they come in different flavors, with home made marshmallows. mmmmm.... especially with grand marnier marshmallows and the dark chocolate with orange.


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 12, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I use Lindt squares, they come in different flavors, with home made marshmallows. mmmmm.... especially with grand marnier marshmallows and the dark chocolate with orange.


Could use peeps instead of marshmallows


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 12, 2009)

creepy.


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 12, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> creepy.


You do know what Peeps are right?

They are those little marshmallow animal shaped peeps


That's it I mean peeps not chick,s lol.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks for the edit.
Nope, wouldn't even compare peeps to my home made grand marnier marshmallows. yuck.


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 12, 2009)

No problem wyogal, this time i proofed read it!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 12, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Try using dark chocolate, The normal chocolate may contain a chemical your brain does't like, and I've heard that dark chocolate is suppost to be %90 pure or pur period.



Thanks, Derek.
I do allow myself some dark/bittersweet chocolate once in awhile and savour it like you wouldn't believe.  In fact it is the only chocolate I cook with - unless an order calls for something different.  Ask Barbara L. about my stash in the fireplace some time 

I just wanted Bugs to have more s'mores!


----------



## Alix (Aug 12, 2009)

And since Bugs is still underage she won't be using those Grand Marnier marshmallows either...but I might! Send some my way Wyogal.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 12, 2009)

easy peasy, just toss in grand marnier instead of vanilla with the gelatin
or your favorite liquer/brandy. The scent is heavenly when toasted... the marshmallows, that is!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 12, 2009)

I do have to thank MexicoKaren for that wonderful meatball recipe.  I'm already rethinking it into "Mexican Turkey Meatball Sub Sandwiches" - lol!!!  Yeah, yeah I know - not authentic & somewhat sacreligious to Karen's version, but I just think it would be SO GOOD!!  LOL!!!


----------



## Alix (Aug 12, 2009)

LMAO! Thanks Wyogal!


----------



## GB (Aug 12, 2009)

Bugs said:


> nobody likes smores???? what the heck??
> 
> oh well more for me


You would have loved to have been at the Phish festival I was at a number of years ago. They made the worlds largest Smore. It must have been about half the size of a football field and about 8 inches thick. They passed out hunks of it to everyone who walked by. One hunk was enough to feed 10 people. MMMMMM.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 12, 2009)

So, did anyone find the recurring phrase used by three different contributors in the newsletter?

(A certain mother and daughter are exempt from this and you know who you are )


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 14, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Derek.
> I do allow myself some dark/bittersweet chocolate once in awhile and savour it like you wouldn't believe.  In fact it is the only chocolate I cook with - unless an order calls for something different.  Ask Barbara L. about my stash in the fireplace some time
> 
> I just wanted Bugs to have more s'mores!


If I have the chance to visit soon, that stash will just be a memory!  You'd better move it before Christmas or Santa will have a little trouble getting back up the chimney!

Barbara
P.S. The newsletter was great!  And I still haven't found the recurring phrase!  I usually catch that kind of thing right away!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 14, 2009)

hint: The phrase starts three different items in the newsletter!


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2009)

Is it "Ah Summertime"?


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 14, 2009)

GB wins the prize!  You get to edit the next newsletter!


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2011)

Any chance of doing another newsletter? I know it was a lot of work, but it was sure fun!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 27, 2011)

You had to click that "Are you sure?" box, huh?
2009!? No wonder I didn't remember a summer newsletter


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes I did! I was cruising around trying to find some harvesty type recipes and some summery ones and remembered there were some good ones here. 

 So there!


----------



## yogiwan (Sep 27, 2011)

Can you let me know what you classify as a "fun" newsletter?  I am in the process of redoing mine and am looking for some compelling ideas.


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmm....I like to learn things about people I sort of know. I like to learn new recipes, and techniques and I like to read stories or reminiscences. 

Mostly, for me the newsletter is about making or strengthening connections with people.


----------



## yogiwan (Sep 27, 2011)

Can I send you my next newsletter and get your reaction to it?  If so let me know where.  I will not add you to the subscription list but will indicate how you could subscribe should you think it's worthwhile.


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2011)

What's your newsletter about?


----------



## yogiwan (Sep 27, 2011)

My store is high end mostly European cookware so the newsletter is about cooking, food and related.  Our motto is "Cooking and entertaining should be easy and more fun"  So we try to have stories that support that focus.  We are not always successful in this but close most of the time.


----------

